# Thank you to my trainer <3



## Luke&Leia (10 mo ago)

I just wanted to put out an appreciation post to my trainer <3 She's not on this website, but I just want you all to know how amazing she is! For privacy reasons I'll call her J!

Note: This post sounds like she died. SHE DID NOT DIE LOL I SAW HER TODAY!

Another note: I am talking about a human lol!

J basically unlocked the keys to riding for me! I already had previous training as a kid up to a trot (I'm 24 btw, she's near my age too), but took a looooooong break and all my skills went down the drain.

I volunteer at the therapeutic barn she teaches at, we both arrived at the same time, but I didn't take lessons with her until a year later, a few months ago! So I already knew how to groom, saddle, and take care of horses, and was very confident on the ground. Me and her became best buddies during my time volunteering and she's probably the most amazing friend and teacher I've ever had for ANYTHING! She keeps the lesson fun and she's funny herself and we enjoy bantering and she's just a pure human, a true blessing to my life! The best part of the lessons is she can laugh at me and I can laugh at myself and she keeps the lesson fun and it's just natural to her!

My previous instructor was a little....scary lol! Only when she was teaching! She's a nice lady!

As for J, I think it helps to have someone my own age teaching me, just personally. And she switches her lessons from student to student to what they need, and she cares soooo much about everyone!!!!

She built up my confidence SO MUCH. Before we started lessons I was always a bit nervous on a horse. I could not canter for the life of me, and I was always scared they would start running off on me it. I would almost fall off every time. She gave me four HUGE keys to a successful lope and now I am so much more confident! I can hop on my boy without fear and giddy up! Of course, I will have things all my life to learn, but I am so happy right now! Not to mention the connection my horse and I have got, but that's a story for a different day. Let's just say it was an unlikely friendship between me and him lol! I think next lesson I want to start working on Western Pleasure more; that's been my favorite so far and she agrees cause it's low-key and my favorite horse and I have a friendship and would probably make a great team!

But anyway, J is the best friend I could have ever asked for. I've been alive 24 years (well, I was 23 when I met her lol!) and had NEVER made a true friend. I learned that working at a barn throws TMI out the window, forced me to not be shy, lol, which makes me feel comfortable to talk about ANYTHING with her. And she loves hugs. And I love hugs. SO HUGS!!!! She's so bubbly and fun! It's great to have a bestie teaching you!

This might not be the case for everyone, but it absolutely is to me! This is the way I know how to be taught. I was homeschooled and my mom (who ties with J as best teacher ever!) would be very kind, laugh, and makes things fun! I'm just used to it, and it gets engrained into my brain so much better when I love my teacher and have a fun time, especially cause I remember it as such a good time!

As a last note - just for funnies - me and J are going to be Ariel (she has beautiful curly red hair) and Sebastian (I have a lobster suit lol) at our next show we put on. She knows I get nervous in front of ppl and I don't want to ride in the show cause I'll be so nervous, so she brought the costume event up and promised she would do it with me, and I was like YES!

Anyways, yes, I LOVE HER!


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

Sounds like you made a friend for life!!!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## Luke&Leia (10 mo ago)

My Salty Pony said:


> Sounds like you made a friend for life!!!


Definitely!!!! 🥰🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Luke&Leia (10 mo ago)

boots said:


> That's awesome!


🥰🥰🥰🥰


----------

